# Pointer Questions



## Pudelpointer (Aug 16, 2012)

I am new to the forum, but I have been following it for years! My question is, I recently purchased a Pudelpointer out of Cedarwoods. She is 13 weeks old and I am wondering when is a good time to begin introducing her to gunfire, birds, etc. I have released some pigeons and she is already very birdy and tries to chase them down. Should I continue to let her chase after them or should I reign her in a little bit so that she will learn to point instead of chase after the birds. She is my first pointer, I had a Lab and Springer spaniel in the past. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

She's more than ready! Get going! 

Do NOT let her catch pigeons or other training birds. I would personally suggest going for walks in the fields and hills when it is cool in the early morning. Let her explore. Let her find birds that will fly away if she tries to catch them. She'll learn to hold point on her own. She will learn to not hold point if you shoot birds that she doesn't point or if she catches training birds. 

Puppies will give chase. That's what they do. She'll learn not to chase soon enough. For now just let her be a pup, but the reason I recommend wild birds instead of pigeons is that the wild birds will never let her catch them.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

its never too early to get the dog on birds but it can be too early to start shooting around her. i would wait until the dog gets a bit older, is extremely birdy and working birds good before you worry about the gun. most gunshy dogs are man made by the owner getting to anxious to "shoot over the dog" to "see if it is gunshy" but dogs aren't really born gunshy but it is rather 99.99% a man made problem so wait until the dog has had tons of birds before you worry about the gun. let her chase all the birds she wants and get her fetching some dead ones too if you can get them to put the smell and and taste in her mouth to build the prey drive. when she gets a bit older you will be putting them out for her to point so at this age you need to show her what a bird is and that they are wonderful to the dog.


----------



## Pudelpointer (Aug 16, 2012)

Great advice! I had her out this morning and I was wondering about letting her catch them or not, when you say use a ton of birds how many a week or month? I also purchased a training pistol yesterday, so I should hold off on firing it around her until around how old? I appreciate everyone's insight.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah, catching birds for a pointer can lead to a dog not wanting to hold point. the key is to get the dog birdy so playing fetch with a dead bird will help with that. Don't worry about the gun yet. there is a time and place to start to shoot around the dog and that is when the dog has been on many birds. by many, its hard to place an exact number as each dog is different but what you are looking for is the dog's drive and desire to chase birds go through the roof. you will be able to see that change in your dog when it happens. If you are not sure if it has happened yet, it hasnt and the dog needs more bird work. i typically put a dog on 20-30 pigeons a week if i can. some dogs are extremely birdy after a couple weeks and some take a month or more but i dont worry about the number but just wait for the dog's drive to chase and want the birds more than anything. usually when this happens the dog will start to behave you less and turn you off when he is around birds and out in the field. that is when birds are first on his list and what you should gear towards before you ever think about shooting around the dog. patience is the number on ingredient in training a bird dog and impatience is the number one cause of bird dogs falling short of their potential or even getting ruined in worst cases. gunshyness is easier to prevent then it is to cure so be patient as there are a ton of things you can be working on now. 8)


----------

